

Copyright troll Righthaven achieves spectacular "fair use" loss - abraham
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/03/copyright-troll-righthaven-achieves-spectacular-fair-use-loss.ars

======
msredmond
This is a fascinating ruling. It's almost like the judge invoked a "don't be a
d _ck" penalty against them. Seems like if the original copyright holder had
filed suit (instead of Righthaven), if they went through the standard request
for takedown first, if there was some sort of damage that could have been
proven (possible Google issues are just one possibility even if $ not being
made off by site reprinting article), if there was some kind of actual
monetary damages (in some ways just wasting the courts time if results in $0)
-- any combination of that and it could have gone other way. Also_ really*
leaves you wondering how competent the Righthaven attorneys are.

Another very nice piece by Nate Anderson.

